# "Dear Kitten"



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 29, 2015)

An older cat tries to explain to a kitten various things such as dogs https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yNSF7ljOoU
The Super Bowl https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=trueview-instream&v=aBrSvHPY1NQ
Being a cat- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4Sn91t1V4g
Humans- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJPJUaZZOss
Mirrors- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrnIZXGU1mU
When people dress their pets up in costumes- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZ9kSMmetd0


----------



## Traven V (Apr 4, 2015)

Aww, too cute. <3


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 5, 2015)

Friskies Ads! YAY!


----------



## KyliaWoof (Apr 9, 2015)

These are great


----------

